
Ask HN: How to fund Free Software Development - kluck
With the precondition that the software to be developed does not exist yet (and is thus not known yet). I researched this matter a bit and came to the conclusion that it would be rather hard. But I would be interested into hearing other thoughts.<p>Also, please don&#x27;t &quot;cheat&quot;, so no &quot;Open Core&quot;. The software is to be released under a Free Software License completely.
======
ssapkota
Donation and enterprise level support is what comes to my mind. Also depending
upon what you are developing, running a training program could bring in some
extra cash.

~~~
kluck
Donations: yes.

Commercial support and training: yes, but for that the software has to exist.
A good idea for later on though.

~~~
ssapkota
When you reach certain level on development, funds might also come in from
bigger industry. But its tough to get funds upfront no matter what the source
is. May be you can look into what light table did -
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ibdknox/light-
table](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ibdknox/light-table)

